# my 94 nissan sentra



## ilovnissan (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello All 
I HAVE A 1994 NISSAN SENTRA AND I WANT TO PUT COILOVERS ON IT. HOW DO I DO THAT WITH THE STOCK STRUTS??


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you shouldnt use stock struts with coilovers anyways..........i hope your not using any of those coilovers off of ebay, cause if so then throw them away, theyre no good. And also do a search, youll get better answers that way.
and take off the Caps.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah ebay ones suck the one on my friends b14 broke and he wasent even abusing the car. :thumbdwn: 

ground control
tein
progress

these ex make good coilovers but depends on your wallet :cheers:


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

whats the best struts to use with the ground control coilovers


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

i dont know some people use diferent brand names u need to search for that and see what u like also many af them are true coilovers, the ones with the shock housing threaded


----------

